# AviaCode



## orthobiller2000 (Nov 8, 2012)

Anyone have any experience contracting with Aviacode as a remote coder.  I recently received a contract from them for remote coding and just wondered if anyone out there has signed a contract with them and would be willing to discuss a few things with me.

Thanks 

Lee Sierocki, CPC
248 872 4840


----------



## bharathi kuppa cpc (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi,

Are you still working with Aviacode!!


----------

